# Is this a good price-TCR Comp Frame & Fork?



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

I found a new 2004 Giant TCR Comp frame, fork, and carbon seatpost for $1,230. Is this a good price? Does anyone know the retail price? Has anyone seen a better deal? Thanks


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

sfrider said:


> I found a new 2004 Giant TCR Comp frame, fork, and carbon seatpost for $1,230. Is this a good price? Does anyone know the retail price? Has anyone seen a better deal? Thanks


I bought mine new off ebay for $1195 plus the freight which I thought was a good deal. List is $1599 I think. I doubt you'll see them lower than the $1200 figure from a dealer.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

*2004 Composite frame*



wasfast said:


> I bought mine new off ebay for $1195 plus the freight which I thought was a good deal. List is $1599 I think. I doubt you'll see them lower than the $1200 figure from a dealer.


My lbs told me it was $1500 for the frame, but I don't know if that means frame/fork/post.
If it's just frame, it's a rip; if it's all, then that must be retail.

He offered me the "frame" for $1050 before 6% tax.


----------



## RemingtonShowdown (Feb 4, 2004)

(assuming it's this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3668290454&category=22681) Seeing that it's a medium which is the most popular size, the beginning of the season for most of the states, and that it comes with seatpost and fork it's not a bad price. I doubt you're going to see them on e-bay for cheaper this year...maybe in october...


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

RemingtonShowdown said:


> (assuming it's this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3668290454&category=22681) Seeing that it's a medium which is the most popular size, the beginning of the season for most of the states, and that it comes with seatpost and fork it's not a bad price. I doubt you're going to see them on e-bay for cheaper this year...maybe in october...


That is the dealer I bought it from. Yes, it includes the fork, FSA headset, Giant carbon seatpost, and seat clamp. It's not a rock bottom price but it's certainly very fair IMO.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

wasfast said:


> That is the dealer I bought it from. Yes, it includes the fork, FSA headset, Giant carbon seatpost, and seat clamp. It's not a rock bottom price but it's certainly very fair IMO.


Seems enough are buying that the seller is pocketing a newfound increase in $$.


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

sfrider said:


> I found a new 2004 Giant TCR Comp frame, fork, and carbon seatpost for $1,230. Is this a good price? Does anyone know the retail price? Has anyone seen a better deal? Thanks


I paid $1,200 for the same thing a few montths ago from the same seller. He is great to deal with. You might be able to find one cheaper, but it may take some time. I think that is a fair price, especially since the seller is very good on delivery and answering questions. He/she moves a lot of product.


----------



## sfrider (Jun 5, 2003)

*thanks*

yeah, i guess his price went up - must be a high demand for the frame.



temoore said:


> I paid $1,200 for the same thing a few montths ago from the same seller. He is great to deal with. You might be able to find one cheaper, but it may take some time. I think that is a fair price, especially since the seller is very good on delivery and answering questions. He/she moves a lot of product.


----------

